# I hate lazy leeches 😑😡



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.

With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.

Some also need to learn customer service skills. Here's an idea... practice on your pax 😀👍. Being too proud is not a good thing if you forget how to properly deal with humans. How will you ever grow?

Stop kicking people out for stupid reasons.

That's it.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


How do you feel about disabled vets?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> How do you feel about disabled vets?


Again ABLE BODIED. People who CAN work but choose not too.

Like my friends, sister in law who pinches every penny from the government at age 21 and has 2 kids. Doesnt work and has both grandmas watch them.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Again ABLE BODIED. People who CAN work but choose not too.
> 
> Like my friends, sister in law who pinches every penny from the government at age 21 and has 2 kids. Doesnt work and has both grandmas watch them.


Yea I get your drift. Mikang you're starting to sound like me.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

This belongs in politics. OP basically says Democratic Party is bad.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> This belongs in politics. OP basically says Democratic Party is bad.


I'm a Democrat. This is about fulltimers. Dont downgrade my post to politics section


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm a Democrat. This is about fulltimers. Dont downgrade my post


Democrat. Isn't that a cuss word?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> This belongs in politics. OP basically says Democratic Party is bad.


Democratic Party has also historically stood for civic duty and civic service (as have many Republicans). I'm left of
the Dems but this is one thing I'll defend them on.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Again ABLE BODIED. People who CAN work but choose not too.
> 
> Like my friends, sister in law who pinches every penny from the government at age 21 and has 2 kids. Doesnt work and has both grandmas watch them.


Sorry thought you were arguing about whether people should work Right and whether they just get freebies Left. Not sure how you reconcile your voting with the platform but not my issue


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


None of the above. After Uber I'm going to turn to a life of crime. Planning to kidnap Kosrowshahi. Uber investors will probably pay me a million or so not to give him back.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Democratic Party has also historically stood for civic duty and civic service (as have many Republicans). I'm left of
> the Dems but this is one thing I'll defend them on.


yeah but nice thing about the Dems is civic duty came with a fat pension and not much work and Rep guilt you into volunteering


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Sorry thought you were arguing about whether people should work Right and whether they just get freebies Left. Not sure how you reconcile your voting with the platform but not my issue


Read between the lines of what I wrote to you ..



Mkang14 said:


> This is about fulltimers. Dont DOWNGRADE MY POST to politics section


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> yeah but nice thing about the Dems is civic duty came with a fat pension and not much work and Rep guilt you into volunteering


I'll give you a famous Democratic quote and you finish it from memory: "ask not &#8230;"

Democrats like most people are multifaceted.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> None of the above. After Uber I'm going to turn to a life of crime. Planning to kidnap Kosrowshahi. Uber investors will probably pay me a million or so not to give him back.


Seems like you have it all worked out Clyde


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Seems like you have it all worked out Clyde


Mkang your a firecracker tonight and I LIKE IT


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Seems like you have it all worked out Clyde


Absolutely. I see no flaws in this plan.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm not able bodied and i still have to work or i'll go crazy...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


I am 110% with you.
Why did u make this post -- do you someone that is a leech ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> This belongs in politics. OP basically says Democratic Party is bad.


JUST STATING A KNOWN FACT !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm not able bodied and i still have to work or i'll go crazy...


BUT STEVE
YOURE " THE MAN " !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I am 110% with you.
> Why did u make this post -- do you someone that is a leech ?


I know OF a few. None of my friends but through them. Yes, I was talking to someone when they brought up one of these leeches of society &#128514;. I had to just get it out somewhere.

The more I think about it the more upset I get &#128545;. Just work, shut up, feed your family, take care of business. No reason a 21 year old should be sitting on her ass collecting checks from the government.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Which of the following describes you:


I wanted to participate in your poll, but none of your choices described me.
I'm indescribable! :smiles:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I wanted to participate in your pole, but none of your choices described me.
> I'm indescribable! :smiles:


Did I not cover all possibilities? &#129300;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> OP basically says Democratic Party is bad.














Mkang14 said:


> No reason a 21 year old should be sitting on her ass collecting checks from the government.


C'mon now, you know better than that.....
No lazy 21 year old is just sitting on her ass so she can collect checks from the government.....
She's busy laying on her back with her legs in the air so her ass can collect even bigger checks from the government!
&#129323;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> C'mon now, you know better than that.....
> No lazy 21 year old is just sitting on her ass so she can collect checks from the government.....
> She's busy laying on her back with her legs in the air so her ass can collect even bigger checks from the government!
> &#129323;


You're right she wants to have a third.

She has to be skilled to make sure she gets every freebie out there. Constantly filling out paper work, going to appointments, etc. Seems easier just to get a job I would think&#129335;‍♀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You're right she wants to have a third.
> 
> She has to be skilled to make sure she gets every freebie out there. Constantly filling out paper work, going to appointments, etc. Seems easier just to get a job I would think&#129335;‍♀


They NEVER miss an Election !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> C'mon now, you know better than that.....
> No lazy 21 year old is just sitting on her ass so she can collect checks from the government.....
> She's busy laying on her back with her legs in the air so her ass can collect even bigger checks from the government!
> &#129323;


There's quite a few Republicans leeching the system too. SMH, but you know what the jokes on them, they will go their whole lives living off the system.

Only to reach retirement only to realize social security is based off the money you put into it?!?!

No pension, no 401k, no cds or stock, no assets at all, living on $600-$700/month.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There's quite a few Republicans leeching the system too. SMH, but you know what the jokes on them, they will go their whole lives living off the system.
> 
> Only to reach retirement only to realize social security is based off the money you put into it?!?!
> 
> No pension, no 401k, no cds or stock, no assets at all, living on $600-$700/month.


Same Fate as Uber Drivers


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey I just wanted to say sorry for all my word count posts and I want everyone to know that if I ever hit the bull's eye and plopped down my word count screenshot on one of your threads as position #2 I am sorry. There were entire days I would sit around waiting for someone to post something long so I could jump in at position #2 with my word count screen shot. I did it on this thread here even though post #1 was far shorter than my usual threshold but me and @Mkang14 hand been talking about that and I wanted to tease her. Well that was enough I'm afraid and I was called down heavily. There will be no more screen shot word count posts I'm afraid but rest wearily my children because I will continue to monitor all posts that appear to be more than 500 words but will only post the screenshot if the post clocks in at more than 1,500 words.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Hey I just wanted to say sorry for all my word count posts and I want everyone to know that if I ever hit the bull's eye and plopped down my word count screenshot on one of your threads as position #2 I am sorry. There were entire days I would sit around waiting for someone to post something long so I could jump in at position #2 with my word count screen shot. I did it on this thread here even though post #1 was far shorter than my usual threshold but me and @Mkang14 hand been talking about that and I wanted to tease her. Well that was enough I'm afraid and I was called down heavily. There will be no more screen shot word count posts I'm afraid but rest wearily my children because I will continue to monitor all posts that appear to be more than 500 words but will only post the screenshot if the post clocks in at more than 1,500 words.


You can count on me for 200 words or less &#128514;. Its hard for me to concentrate enough to create a long post.

I enjoyed the word count &#128523;. My sad, little 150 word post &#128512;.

Do what you feel. People love your stuff!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You can count on me for 200 words or less &#128514;. Its hard for me to concentrate enough to create a long post. I enjoyed the word count &#128523;. My sad, little 150 word post &#128512;. Do what you feel. People love your stuff!


No really I have been told that the word count screen shots discourage readership and I must stop except for the really really long ones. Basically I don't want to discourage others from creating lenthy content because I love sitting down next to a crackling fireplace atop a bear rug with a bowl of porridge and read long posts to my heart's content.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No really I have been told that the word count screen shots discourage readership and I must stop except for the really really long ones. Basically I don't want to discourage others from creating lenthy content because I love sitting down next to a crackling fireplace atop a bear rug with a bowl of porridge and read long posts to my heart's content.


Oh I didn't realize that was an issue. Okay I see why you posted this. Maybe I'll have to create a 500+ thread now &#129300;


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh I didn't realize that was an issue. Okay I see why you posted this. Maybe I'll have to create a 500+ thread now &#129300;


Haha you should create a 500 plus word post. Make it about something important to you and make sure to tell us a story somewhere in the post. Make it a project and work out several drafts until you get it perfect unless you are like @Lissetti and write in a single draft only. Not many people can write in a single draft. It is like a musician having perfect pitch. I have about ten drafts going of different things going all the time but never post any one of them in their entirety.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Haha you should create a 500 plus word post. Make it about something important to you and make sure to tell us a story somewhere in the post. Make it a project and work out several drafts until you get it perfect unless you are like @Lissetti and write in a single draft only. Not many people can write in a single draft. It is like a musician having perfect pitch. I have about ten drafts going of different things going all the time but never post any one of them in their entirety.


However sometimes I will look at my single drafts the next day and think of a better way to convey my thoughts in a particular sentence/paragraph. So now I tend to write in a single draft, then put it away for 24 hours, before re-reading and submitting.

(This is for Literature only. My posts sometimes fly by the seat of my pants..) &#129322;&#128541;&#129322;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Haha you should create a 500 plus word post. Make it about something important to you and make sure to tell us a story somewhere in the post. Make it a project and work out several drafts until you get it perfect unless you are like @Lissetti and write in a single draft only. Not many people can write in a single draft. It is like a musician having perfect pitch. I have about ten drafts going of different things going all the time but never post any one of them in their entirety.


Seems like a lot of work &#129300;. If I post something it'll have to be in the moment. But I'll proof read &#128514;.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No really I have been told that the word count screen shots discourage readership and I must stop except for the really really long ones. Basically I don't want to discourage others from creating lenthy content because I love sitting down next to a crackling fireplace atop a bear rug with a bowl of porridge and read long posts to my heart's content.


Sound " JUST RIGHT"!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Read between the Line......


Well, that's not nice &#128543;








however, I'm game with 3 if u are offering...:whistling:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


I also feel bad about freebies. But I strongly believe that it is happening because of the system. Some are abusing the system and some are worrying to lose their benefits of the system. They are restricted to work if they want to get benefits by government. When social workers see the earning or money in their bank accounts, they are losing their benefits. So, most of them chose to not work. I believe that they need some kinds of support from government but if system allows they also can work. I strongly believe that Politicians should change the system in some better way. Still think about that. These people are taking benefits but it is not really enough to enjoy their life. They are suffering in some way too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Well, that's not nice &#128543;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Sunday Cold Fusion ❤. Not sure what to do with myself after that comment &#128522;


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

you can be able -bodied and yet be programmed with bad software.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> you can be able -bodied and yet be programmed with bad software.


That too. Legit disabilities.

I wrote my rant and didn't cover everything.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I also feel bad about freebies. But I strongly believe that it is happening because of the system. Some are abusing the system and some are worrying to lose their benefits of the system. They are restricted to work if they want to get benefits by government. When social workers see the earning or money in their bank accounts, they are losing their benefits. So, most of them chose to not work. I believe that they need some kinds of support from government but if system allows they also can work. I strongly believe that Politicians should change the system in some better way. Still think about that. These people are taking benefits but it is not really enough to enjoy their life. They are suffering in some way too.


Honestly I don't like the system either but this is not it.

there are drug addicts who get checks every first of the month and that's what they do, withdrawal it all and shoot themselves up right outside. They gamble it away.

and then there are those who are on it that genuinely need it. Worked in public service all her life and raised two boys, one with a family and one on their way to a doctorate. Died of cancer-was on the benefits drawing enough funds to live a modest life while doing treatments.

so there are folks who genuinely depend on the system but more often then not it's the ones that abuse it that uses it greatly to their advantage. And those that may have worked in the system that catches a break but a lot of them go on waiting lists while the folks who are "smart" who "games" the system that pops out babies while posting on socialmedia vs working for their kids.

it's also a cultural thing. You'll see more Chinese picking up five cent cans from garbage cans and streets then begging for money on the streets. Besides the not Chinese but _______ Asian mom and her kids, I never see any other Asians begging for money and anyone who takes Bart or is near the bart stations (embarcadero, Montgomery, Powell) knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm personally in a weird predicament that sees me bounce from non-existent partner, to part timer, to full timer and back again.

I work in a very labor intensive field (I'm a speed/performance technician) and while I'm always careful of myself and those around me, I've taken countless injuries in the field due to the negligence of others. Not just a few broken bones, or bruises, but torn muscles, ruptured ligaments/tendons, massive and numerous concussions, even a crush injury which thankfully never resulted in any form of compartment syndrome. Most of the time, I heal up just fine, and am back to work (way sooner than I should be, but, back to work). Other times, my body just decides that it can't anymore and I'm forced to quit and recoup for months on end. I'm only 35, and my body's pretty much over this crap. 

But me and retail don't mix well (no, dammit, the customer is not right, the customer is an idiot *in reference to a customer that tried to steal a laptop, got cut off by me, and then sobbed the manager into giving it to her at a 75% discount and leaving the store with it anyway* I have issues with darwinism, thieves and beggers.), and I don't like dealership ethics (one time I took a car off the lot and put in the maintenance lot. Manager put it back in the sales lot. Did this back and forth for a week before the car vanished off both lots and into the sold lot. Reason I moved the car: It had a wheel hub so bad that you can feel the torsion twist and pull at the tire which was continuously working more and more loose every time you drove it. So they sold it right out of the maintenance lot to a young couple with a baby, via online purchase. Couple came, picked it up, strapped in baby, took off on the main boulevard, hit 35mph, went to switch to the center lane, and the wheel went one way, the car went the other, and they crashed into the median. The center packing had EXPLODED! Had never seen anything like it. I threw my clipboard and keys at the a-hole GM, collected the couple and the baby and drove them home. Later, I testified against the dealership on their behalf when they sued. Pleased to say we won the case.) 

So I'm pretty much a niche worker. But its hard to find work in said niche when there is no light duty. And I still have bills to pay. So... yeah. lol

Lately I have my own passenger following, that pay me via square reader, and I only ever use Uber as a lead generator. But I have been fairly dependent on them over the past five or six years because of my physical health, despite the fact that the doctors tell me I'm able bodied. lmao. There are days I can barely get out of bed, straighten my knee or turn my head. Even right now, I can't sleep and am typing this from bed laid up with chronic migraines. 
But, again, I stress the fact that the doctors have somehow told me that I am fully able-bodied. Which is hysterical. Which, I suppose, would make me a leech if you look at it from their prospective. BUT, if you had no choice but to look at it from my prospective, you'd be pretty happy to have it as an option I suppose, no matter how bad it gets out there. Lately I've been looking at service writer/management and parts counter work with a few bites though. That would be a lot less mentally straining than driving stupid drunk people, and a lot less physically straining than the actual wrench turning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> I'm personally in a weird predicament that sees me bounce from non-existent partner, to part timer, to full timer and back again.
> 
> I work in a very labor intensive field (I'm a speed/performance technician) and while I'm always careful of myself and those around me, I've taken countless injuries in the field due to the negligence of others. Not just a few broken bones, or bruises, but torn muscles, ruptured ligaments/tendons, massive and numerous concussions, even a crush injury which thankfully never resulted in any form of compartment syndrome. Most of the time, I heal up just fine, and am back to work (way sooner than I should be, but, back to work). Other times, my body just decides that it can't anymore and I'm forced to quit and recoup for months on end. I'm only 35, and my body's pretty much over this crap.
> 
> ...


N.F. L. ?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> N.F. L. ?


LMAO, nope. I wish I was making THAT kinda money! lmao. I tend to work a lot of street racing circuits on top of my regular work because they pay a lot more, but they get rough, and the other fellows get stupid and drink on the job sometimes. Two or three years ago I actually tore the tendon in my neck that goes from the brain stem to the lower back during a botched engine drop where one of the boys messed up and let go of his end to take a shot with his bestie. If that gives you an indication of some of the people working in my dark end of the automotive world. lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> LMAO, nope. I wish I was making THAT kinda money! lmao. I tend to work a lot of street racing circuits on top of my regular work because they pay a lot more, but they get rough, and the other fellows get stupid and drink on the job sometimes. Two or three years ago I actually tore the tendon in my neck that goes from the brain stem to the lower back during a botched engine drop where one of the boys messed up and let go of his end to take a shot with his bestie. If that gives you an indication of some of the people working in my dark end of the automotive world. lol


Old Age will be unkind to you.

I would not work with idiots like that !

They will get someone killed.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Old Age will be unkind to you


Believe me brother, it already is. But I can kinda laugh about it, because I did it to myself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Believe me brother, it already is. But I can kinda laugh about it, because I did it to myself. :biggrin:


I did a lot of things to myself also.

None of them are amusing now


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Believe me. Far from amused. More amazed at my own stupidity of what I did to make the extra money. Stupid like that shown by me when I KNEW better, is only one-upped by the pax that we drive around. And retail customers. And managers at dealerships. lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Believe me. Far from amused. More amazed at my own stupidity of what I did to make the extra money. Stupid like that shown by me when I KNEW better, is only one-upped by the pax that we drive around. And retail customers. And managers at dealerships. lmao


They going to walk off on an engine on a hoist to do a shot !?!?

( and they Didnt invite you !!!)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


I think you're referring to different issues. Yet you're lumping them together.

Full timers shouldn't be equated with those abusing the system. It's two completely different subjects. However, I agree that there is too much abuse and fraud in the system.

I agree full-timers, like myself, should seek additional stable income because of the instability of gig work and the car expenses & wear n' tear.

And learning customer service skills and kicking out pax for stupid reasons is for ALL drivers, not just full-timers.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I think you're referring to different issues. Yet you're lumping them together.
> 
> Full timers shouldn't be equated with those sponging the system. It's two completely different subjects. However, I agree that there is abuse and fraud in the system.
> 
> ...


My point is for those *****ing about people doing uber fulltime. Those people need to chill the eff out because what do they prefer a hard working driver or a leech. Leeches are the enemy not those working to make a living.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> My point is for those @@@@@ing about people doing uber fulltime. Those people need to chill the eff out because what do they prefer a hard working driver or a leech. Leeches are the enemy not those working to make a living.


Thanks for sticking up for full-timers. I don't understand the animosity some have towards full-timers since it doesn't concern them.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks for sticking up for full-timers. I don't understand the animosity some have towards full-timers since it doesn't concern them.


I think there are some that make good points (cold fusion) and then the others that just yell at everyone to stop living in the basement and sucking onto their moms tit.&#129315;


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think there are some that make good points (cold fusion) and then the others that just yell at everyone to stop living in the basement and sucking onto their moms tit.&#129315;


I've given you a Slavic accent like Natasha in my head, just to let you know.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think there are some that make good points (cold fusion) and then the others that just yell at everyone to stop living in the basement and sucking onto their moms tit.&#129315;


I just try to ignore those. Some may be unhappy in their own lives. Why else the need to belittle others?



nonononodrivethru said:


> I've given you a Slavic accent like Natasha in my head, just to let you know.


Is that because you're imagining her with a sexy accent?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I just try to ignore those. Some may be unhappy in their own lives. Why else the need to belittle others?
> 
> 
> Is that because you're imagining her with a sexy accent?


More dominatrixish.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


Strongly agree. Very well stated.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Im so sick of these dead beat rude passangers. Not tipping and showing no courtesy shows they are lazy minded and expect something for nothing...cant wait to be done with this penny ante bs...f these people...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> .No reason a 21 year old should be sitting on her ass collecting checks from the government.


Totally agree, it's a travesty. The government should be using direct deposit. :biggrin:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Totally agree, it's a travesty. The government should be using direct deposit. :biggrin:


how does a 21 year old collect checks? lol

our culture is to blame for this disconnect between reality and fantasy. instgram,facebook..etc...people appearing to have it all..its all bs and frankly its poison , the internet has become more powerful and destructive and is an undermining factor with family's and expectations. kids taking ubers 20 miles to work at mcdonalds? GTFOH...i had a guy today take a 10 min. express pool..i have had this guy before,he says i dont have my clicker and the gate code doesent work we will have to wait for someone to come through the gate,im like uh no we wont..and of course no tip..gimme an fing break...who the hell do you think you are? mandella?people barely able to even acknowedge the driver..its ridiculous and very sad..but then again look at the people they look up to...one look at the headlines and its pretty clear that if there were a power grid failure there would be mass anarchy...shit the youngsters would crap their pants...mommy what will i do without intenet? go outside and dig a ditch you pansy loser.the begining of the end were those stupid participation medals,everyone thinks that coming in 30th place is the same as first place..lol....wrong mfer.....ughhh


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> None of the above. After Uber I'm going to turn to a life of crime. Planning to kidnap Kosrowshahi. Uber investors will probably pay me a million or so not to give him back.


Fishy and I are gonna partner up on this. He does the kidnapping, I will confess to it. I spend a week or two in jail, and by the time they realize that I don't have DK, Fish has got that sucker in concrete boots somewhere. Then we do the opposite roles for Logan Green and John Zimmer.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> More dominatrixish.


So just to clarify it was a compliment to her, right? I just want to make sure I'm not misinterpreting you? &#128512;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Again ABLE BODIED. People who CAN work but choose not too.
> 
> Like my friends, sister in law who pinches every penny from the government at age 21 and has 2 kids. Doesnt work and has both grandmas watch them.


Here is the thing about this can of worms. The laziness and welfare "queen" is hereditary most of the time. Mom and grandma did it so it is something I should do also. Pop out 4 kids from 4 different dead bead dads and there you go. Section 8, food stamps, and there you go. Then they deal drugs also so they can have a brand new SUV, nails done, coach purse, and of course the $2k cell phone they have hooked to their Obama phone account. Young people as a whole don't want to be welfare "queens" but want to just suck off mom and dad. Whether it be cell phone, car insurance, free rent, car payment they try to get it paid for by mom and dad. STOP IT! They have to plan for retirement and pay their bills too!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> ...


Blocked off some private info.

Here are some details....


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Blocked off some private info.
> 
> Here are some details....
> View attachment 389579


this shows how inept our government is...throw the savages a few bones while they raid the treasury....seriously?...unbelievable


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

what MKang posted is nothing more then stealing our tax dollars..must be nice to write checks with someone elses money


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> This belongs in politics. OP basically says Democratic Party is bad.


Please don't generalize people. There are good democrats (a few) and a whole lot of bad democrats, LOL.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

im sick of the shit from both parties,either do the job or hit the bricks....would we be held to any lower of a standard? its criminal


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


I have this theory:

Hard working (and ambitious) people will always work, whether they need to or not. People who already have good, great jobs still drive Uber/Lyft because they can and don't want to leave money on the table.

Lazy asses who want hand outs will never work because they know that in order for society to not be in chaos, us working stiffs will pay taxes to feed them and keep them at bay. Otherwise they will protest, pick up sticks and stones, and maybe even form communist party. Then it's party over for everyone.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


So how do you feel about corporate welfare? 
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/16/these-91-fortune-500-companies-didnt-pay-federal-taxes-in-2018.html


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang, I have a poll for you....

This post turned out exactly the way you thought it would

○ Strongly agree
○ Agree
○ Disagree
○ Strongly disagree


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I think people should stop worrying about 'leeches' and just worry about their own pursuit of happiness. There will always be about 5% of people that are beyond help in this department, do you really want them in the work-force prepping your food, or building your house, or maintaining your road, or doing your accounting? Best to just call it the 'cost of doing business' in a first world country.

It seems to be that most of the hard-core fiscal-nazi's that get their panties in a bunch over 'welfare moms' and 'daytime drinking uncles' advocate to spend 10x more on programs to punish people than just 'pay the cost of doing business' and move along. How much damage has been done in the USA for 'punitive' measures instead of just paying for the 'clean up in aisle 4' and return to selling groceries (figuratively).

America has become a Republican shit-show for cutting its nose off to spite its face in this department. Better to have social safetly net, then build walls and prisons and security systems.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Mkang, I have a poll for you....
> 
> This post turned out exactly the way you thought it would
> 
> ...


✔Agree

Wanted more debate and conversation among people in the forum. Possibly more opposing views but people in general hate leeches &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I think people should stop worrying about 'leeches' and just worry about their own pursuit of happiness. There will always be about 5% of people that are beyond help in this department, do you really want them in the work-force prepping your food, or building your house, or maintaining your road, or doing your accounting? Best to just call it the 'cost of doing business' in a first world country.
> 
> It seems to be that most of the hard-core fiscal-nazi's that get their panties in a bunch over 'welfare moms' and 'daytime drinking uncles' advocate to spend 10x more on programs to punish people than just 'pay the cost of doing business' and move along. How much damage has been done in the USA for 'punitive' measures instead of just paying for the 'clean up in aisle 4' and return to selling groceries (figuratively).
> 
> America has become a Republican shit-show for cutting its nose off to spite its face in this department. Better to have social safetly net, then build walls and prisons and security systems.


I mostly agree with you. I'd rather have a social program that benefits the vast majority and is necessary for the thriving of the social organism (like public schools - go ahead and argue against them, fiscal conservatives, and try to convince me they aren't socialist and aren't squandered anyway by many who attend them).

As a practical example, I'd rather house the homeless indefinitely at a cost than house people expensively and temporarily in shelters and hotels or leave them to suffer or die on the streets. Will it cost something? Will people abuse it? Yes, but the status quo is _worse_. We are already paying for homelessness in lost productivity, crime, healthcare costs, and other negative externalities.

I am not for _individual_ welfare in many cases - I want individuals to be self-sustaining and healthy and productive to whatever degree is possible. But I am for _social_ welfare, meaning a society that provides for all, even if individuals aren't able to provide equally at all stages of their life. And yeah, I am willing to work hard and pay a lot for it. Arguably most successful societies in the world have always worked this way. If you aren't willing to pay, voting booth is that way.

I can dislike freeloaders and be a socialist.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I think people should stop worrying about 'leeches' and just worry about their own pursuit of happiness. There will always be about 5% of people that are beyond help in this department, do you really want them in the work-force prepping your food, or building your house, or maintaining your road, or doing your accounting? Best to just call it the 'cost of doing business' in a first world country.
> 
> It seems to be that most of the hard-core fiscal-nazi's that get their panties in a bunch over 'welfare moms' and 'daytime drinking uncles' advocate to spend 10x more on programs to punish people than just 'pay the cost of doing business' and move along. How much damage has been done in the USA for 'punitive' measures instead of just paying for the 'clean up in aisle 4' and return to selling groceries (figuratively).
> 
> America has become a Republican shit-show for cutting its nose off to spite its face in this department. Better to have social safetly net, then build walls and prisons and security systems.


It's sad. These idiots are beyond help but we don't forget their kids and the generations to come who are being used and trained to rip people off.

When a mom is so worried about gaining benefits that she starts her kids late to kindergarten because that means she will loose money, constant CPA visits, etc.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Well i guess he tried to leave something nice...dumbass hick cant even spell lol....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Well i guess he tried to leave something nice...dumbass hick cant even spell lol....


I dont think he was trying to leave something nice.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont think he was trying leave something nice.


You dont? What do you think he was trying to say? Lol...ill wait for your universal translation....


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I drive a lot.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I drive a lot.


????????????????....lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I mostly agree with you. I'd rather have a social program that benefits the vast majority and is necessary for the thriving of the social organism (like public schools - go ahead and argue against them, fiscal conservatives, and try to convince me they aren't socialist and aren't squandered anyway by many who attend them).
> 
> As a practical example, I'd rather house the homeless indefinitely at a cost than house people expensively and temporarily in shelters and hotels or leave them to suffer or die on the streets. Will it cost something? Will people abuse it? Yes, but the status quo is _worse_. We are already paying for homelessness in lost productivity, crime, healthcare costs, and other negative externalities.
> 
> ...


As the algorithm and AI economy grows, jobs will shrink. We'll all be on some kind of basic personal income, or society will undergo a revolution. 
It's coming. It might be 2030, it might be 2050, but there will be a reckoning on the intersection of freeloading / social stability. The current Republican/American/Red-Democrat (i.e. Clintons/Obamas) model will not suffice going forward.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> As the algorithm and AI economy grows, jobs will shrink. We'll all be on some kind of basic personal income, or society will undergo a revolution.
> It's coming. It might be 2030, it might be 2050, but there will be a reckoning on the intersection of freeloading / social stability. The current Republican/American/Red-Democrat (i.e. Clintons/Obamas) model will not suffice going forward.


Do i get a last request?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> It's sad. These idiots are beyond help but we don't forget their kids and the generations to come who are being used and trained to rip people off.
> 
> When a mom is so worried about gaining benefits that she starts her kids late to kindergarten because that means she will loose money, constant CPA visits, etc.


Corporate Welfare (such as Goldman-Sachs being too big to fail) is a bigger problem than welfare moms. by about a factor of 1,000,000,000.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> You dont? What do you think he was trying to say? Lol...ill wait for your universal translation....


Read the first line: "I think people should stop worrying about 'leeches' and just worry about their own pursuit of happiness."

That's like saying stop being a snowflake and get over it  .



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Corporate Welfare (such as Goldman-Sachs being too big to fail) is a bigger problem than welfare moms. by about a factor of 1,000,000,000.


Then maybe i am just simple. A mom, that works hard and is expressing her dislike for lazy bums. When I see kids used as puppets for financial gain i get a little thug life about it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Corporate Welfare (such as Goldman-Sachs being too big to fail) is a bigger problem than welfare moms. by about a factor of 1,000,000,000.


My biggest annoyance is the term too big to fail.

Can someone explain to me why this phrase came about when it was actually the small companies that failed that then had to be absorbed by the bigger companies, the same ones that are "too big to fail"?

for instance: Washington mutual. Friends' older brothers/sisters that worked there was FAT in $$$. They made so much in getting loans through (loans without needing proof of income btw) that they themselves brought 3-4 houses in the Bay Area?? Cash commissions.

washington mutual went under and then chase (who merged with JP Morgan) brought them up.

same for Wachovia for wells
Countrywide for bofa.

the one that was big and really ridiculous, AIG, I'll give you that. Insurance companies for the most part while useful, are also super shady.

AI is already here and will continue to grow. People will need to learn new skills and to be honest... I myself feel like my job has a lot of redundancies. Unfortunately the company I'm with is not dropping the $$$$$$ on the software to help make my job easier and whatever $$$$$$ they claim to have dropped isn't perfect so still I'm slowed down and riddled with annoyances that technology can solve so I can better engage/help clients.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Read the first line


I read that as driver was courteous as i always am...not sure what you are seeing there


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Stop comparing yourself to others. Work hard (AND WORK SMART). Raise your children. Succeed without looking over your shoulder. Stop worrying about "FAIR" it is fools errand. Life is not FAIR.
Being pissed at other people in this regard is a waste of your energy. It is a bug of the system, not the collapse of society.
Instead, consider the subsidizing of Amazon, Haliburton, Exxon, Apple, Walmart and the Military-Industrial Complex of companies sucking at the teet of middle class and lower-class tax payers. This comes in the form of massive tax breaks, and offshore loopholes, and in the case of M-IC, wholesale funding and industries. If everyone directed their anger at that, it would be Billions of $$ back in the USA to ease the poverty and stress of working class americans, and cover the fraction of millions (not hundreds of billions) that the Welfare Mom and petty theft set are responsible for.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Stop comparing yourself to others. Work hard, raise your children. Succeed.
> Being pissed at other people in this regard is a waste of your energy. It is a bug of the system, not the collapse of society.
> Instead, consider the subsidizing of Amazon, Haliburton, Exxon, Apple, Walmart and the Military-Industrial Complex of companies sucking at the teet of middle class and lower-class tax payers. This comes in the form of massive tax breaks, and offshore loopholes, and in the case of M-IC, wholesale funding and industries. If everyone directed their anger at that, it would be Billions of $$ back in the USA to ease the poverty and stress of working class americans, and cover the fraction of millions (not hundreds of billions) that the Welfare Mom and petty theft set are responsible for.


People do direct their anger at that. Whos gonna take the first bullet? Right..meanwhile back to online complaining..


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> My biggest annoyance is the term too big to fail.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why this phrase came about when it was actually the small companies that failed that then had to be absorbed by the bigger companies, the same ones that are "too big to fail"?


Too Big To Fail is a euphamism for 'privatize profit, subsidize loss' which is the true form of American Capitalism. The 1% doesn't like talking about the so-called 'tragedy of the commons' which enabled them (particularly 20th century mega-industries) to become 'captains of industry' -> All of the pollution, recycling, and landfill (not to mention, the land itself and raw materials) came at the cost of the public sector, and that was on top of the massive public-subsidies to keep these industies going in bad times.

America has always been a welfare state, just one of Corporate Welfare, not of the common person or single mother.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Too big to fail is just another way to remind people there is an elite club who operates with impunity..and guess what...we arent in the club..next


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I can dislike freeloaders and be a socialist.


IMO welfare in its ideal sense is taxing the rich to help the working poor, or those who can't work due to illness and the like. Many on the right have come to view it (or at least rhetorically frame it) as taxing the working poor to help the lazy. I can't deny that there are probably instances of the latter in some places, but that's a problem in implementation, not the idea itself.

The question would be, if there is no feasible way of filtering out the undeserving from taking welfare, does that mean we should punish the deserving as well, I don't think so. I also think there's a lot of media hype about this kind of stuff, but in reality (at least from what I've heard in the UK), tax loopholes for big corporations cost the government a lot more than undeserved benefit recipients.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The cost of the small amount of people who abuse the system is less than the cost of policing the system. Let's call it the 'cost of running a huge country' and call it a day. No point in trying to fix a few thumbtacks stuck in the cork-board, when the entire house-foundation needs major work.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

We are maybe one step away from forming an international political party here.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> We are maybe one step away from forming an international political party here.


I cannot participate in that. I'm in another country. (No, Not Russia, the other huge-cold one, Canada)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> Too big to fail is just another way to remind people there is an elite club who operates with impunity..and guess what...we arent in the club..next


And the irony is in my example it isn't the elite doing it. Or at least I don't consider Washington mutual or Wachovia elite.

i know countrywide was considered giant in home lending but to be honest I was a kid and knew nothing of this world.

only hear it in the aftermath.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Too Big To Fail is a euphamism for 'privatize profit, subsidize loss' which is the true form of American Capitalism. The 1% doesn't like talking about the so-called 'tragedy of the commons' which enabled them (particularly 20th century mega-industries) to become 'captains of industry' -> All of the pollution, recycling, and landfill came at the cost of the public sector, and that was on top of the massive public-subsidies to keep these industies going in bad times.
> 
> America has always been a welfare state, just one of Corporate Welfare, not of the common person or single mother.


There definitely needs to be changes. But it's not one thing as you've pointed out-it's across board. There is a reason I will spend $$$ on one piece of garment because structurally I know it'll last. I have a coat that just turned 10 yrs old.

fast fashion and the likes aren't for me. That's not to say I don't have a Rainbow sequin top ive worn a few times in my closet.

But for the most part it's consumerism that both fuels the economy and also is the downfall.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Stop comparing yourself to others. Work hard, raise your children. Succeed.
> Being pissed at other people in this regard is a waste of your energy.


Yeah okay. I was trying to fight this point. Until i realized it made too much sense. No need to waste energy being angry.

I still feel bad for kids who have to grow up in these homes.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The cost of the small amount of people who abuse the system is less than the cost of policing the system. Let's call it the 'cost of running a huge country' and call it a day. No point in trying to fix a few thumbtacks stuck in the cork-board, when the entire house-foundation needs major work.


I watched a documentary some years ago about benefit fraud investigators in the UK. And was wondering to myself if the operation could be costing the taxpayer as much to run as the money it saves. But I guess there's an argument that the prospect of enforcement deters others, who might cheat the system if it wasn't there.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There definitely needs to be changes. But it's not one thing as you've pointed out-it's across board. There is a reason I will spend $$$ on one piece of garment because structurally I know it'll last. I have a coat that just turned 10 yrs old.
> 
> fast fashion and the likes aren't for me. That's not to say I don't have a Rainbow sequin top ive worn a few times in my closet.
> 
> But for the most part it's consumerism that both fuels the economy and also is the downfall.


Congratulation, you are the small fraction of America, that the rest of America hates. 
There is a difference between "COST" and "VALUE".
Many Americans only consider the first one, and the UP FRONT COST at that. And fail to understand that consuming less is a virtue, not a sin. 
But good stuff that lasts, and frees up time for other pursuits besides SHOPPING.
Cook fresh food, not reheat processed crap.
There is a reason why the French and Italians (and Japanese) drink more alcohol and fatty food, and yet live longer. They don't eat all the sugar and processed 'cheap fast food'. In the end, they understand "VALUE" and tell "COST" to go take a hike.

If America (and Canada for that matter) spent more time on this. WALMART would disappear. H&M would disappear. Zara would disappear. Most business selling food 'through a window' to people sitting in automobiles, would disappear.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Most business selling food 'through a window' to people sitting in automobiles, would disappear.


There's nothing more American than the drive thru. At that point you may as well just burn the flag, and tear up the constitution :biggrin: .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Congratulation, you are the small fraction of America, that the rest of America hates.
> There is a difference between "COST" and "VALUE".
> Many Americans only consider the first one, and the UP FRONT COST at that. And fail to understand that consuming less is a virtue, not a sin.
> But good stuff that lasts, and frees up time for other pursuits besides SHOPPING.
> ...


Oh no, but I totally get that there may be a need for affordable clothes (imho)... but that doesn't mean if you're not particular with how it's made (had a jacket that lasted for a good few years from forever 21) and take care of it that that won't mean it wont last.

and I know I'm an oddball compared to my peers &#129315; we connect on different things like sports, travel and philosophically...

But when it comes to material things-nope.

I can get people excited about shopping but never saving.

the challenge of it was exciting. The consistent disappointment was not.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> There's nothing more American than the drive thru. At that point you may as well just burn the flag, and tear up the constitution :biggrin: .


Never feels good going to a drive thru. I would be happy if there was no more fast food. Then we are forced to cook all the time. Which is why I never buy cookies, gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Never feels good going to a drive thru. I would be happy if there was no more fast food. Then we are forced to cook all the time. Which is why I never buy cookies, gone in 60 seconds.


I never use drive thrus, I just park my car, get out, and go inside. The one and only time I've ever been through one was with an Uber pax, and I had absolutely no idea what to do. Additionally, it was one of the worst pax I've had. She barked directions at me the whole time, then ended the ride without a thank you, followed by the obligatory door slam.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I never use drive thrus, I just park my car, get out, and go inside. The one and only time I've ever been through one was with an Uber pax, and I had absolutely no idea what to do. Additionally, it was one of the worst pax I've had. She barked directions at me the whole time, then ended the ride without a thank you, followed by the obligatory door slam.


Whats her name!? Let me take care of her for you 

------------------------------------------------------
*Poll Update!*

56% so far are happy partimers. That is Great :thumbup:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I never use drive thrus, I just park my car, get out, and go inside. The one and only time I've ever been through one was with an Uber pax, and I had absolutely no idea what to do. Additionally, it was one of the worst pax I've had. She barked directions at me the whole time, then ended the ride without a thank you, followed by the obligatory door slam.


The last time I have used a drive through was in the 90s in upstate New York as a child. I don't know what people see in them. That said, I don't eat fast food anymore often, either.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> for instance: Washington mutual. Friends' older brothers/sisters that worked there was FAT in $$$. They made so much in getting loans through (loans without needing proof of income btw) that they themselves brought 3-4 houses in the Bay Area?? Cash commissions.
> 
> washington mutual went under and then chase (who merged with JP Morgan) brought them up.
> 
> ...


To add to Kurt's reply, which I partially agree with, one of the reasons the big fish were willing to eat those small fish was that some were given guarantees by the Feds that the dark side of the small fishes balance sheets would be diluted. After the dust settled the regulators allowed some large institutions to reallocate risk such that the taxpayers would be on the hook for the losses.

As Dennis Hopper said to Martin Sheen in Apocalypse Now, "It's all been approved".


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> To add to Kurt's reply, which I partially agree with, one of the reasons the big fish were willing to eat those small fish was that some were given guarantees by the Feds that the dark side of the small fishes balance sheets would be diluted. After the dust settled the regulators allowed some large institutions to reallocate risk such that the taxpayers would be on the hook for the losses.
> 
> As Dennis Hopper said to Martin Sheen in Apocalypse Now, "It's all been approved".


Actually after the government forced JP Morgan to purchase bears, they went after JP Morgan for crimes bears committed

https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSBRE8991CE20121010


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually after the government forced JP Morgan to purchase bears, they went after JP Morgan for crimes bears committed


Good to hear that the NY State Attorney finally did something useful post 2008 crisis (so many offenders got off scot-free). Just understand that Dimon is a salesman. A very very smart and skillful salesman. If one looks at the fines JP Morgan has had to pay up for its wrong deeds (just the ones it got both caught _and_ punished for) it is insight into the massive evil shenanigans the entity is up to. The suit, and Dimon's feigning may have been nothing more than a distraction.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Good to hear that the NY State Attorney finally did something useful post 2008 crisis (so many offenders got off scot-free). Just understand that Dimon is a salesman. A very very smart and skillful salesman. If one looks at the fines JP Morgan has had to pay up for its wrong deeds (just the ones it got both caught _and_ punished for) it is insight into the massive evil shenanigans the entity is up to. The suit, and Dimon's feigning may have been nothing more than a distraction.


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

you realize that he admitted the London whale was an embarrassment and was fine with paying the fines?

You do know the government called jamie to rescue bears? And that that suit is against bears before jamie brought bears?

sigh.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes. Just pointing out that there is a bigger picture here. Have you ever had a chance to read/view some of the book/movies that came out after the financial crisis?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yes. Just pointing out that there is a bigger picture here. Have you ever had a chance to read/view some of the book/movies that came out after the financial crisis?


Yes, but as any books/movies come out it's more heavily bias towards whatever side they're on.

simple truth is people needed to make money and they do so by stimulating the economy even if it's artificial.

companies do it but people also participate and they're just as greedy but because not nearly as "smart" they get left holding the short end of that stick.

the ones that get beat over the head with it are those who didn't participate but their 401ks and pensions did.

there are companies that are villains, see AIG comment.

there are also companies that aren't, and actually if you read further you'll see jpmorgan was one of the few that didn't need a bailout but took it and paid back in record time, but took it because it had to be uniformal.

their balance sheet has always been solid even with admitted blunders. It's why I purchase them at $40 and didn't sell even now at its $120/$130s.

I brought bofa as well but sold at $30.

I see the bigger picture but the details matter.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Did I not cover all possibilities? &#129300;


Of course not. That would be impossible. For instance :

I am boundless and unriven. All things that exist are always before me as a choice I can make.

You are a decidedly odd bird.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Well if you own the stock that makes sense that you have the position you do (no pun intended). I guess there's a difference between wisely investing in a company that is profitable (as you have) and the morality of said company.

You are clearly satisfied with JP, but for anyone following along it is JP Morgan that invented some of the financial weapons of mass destruction that helped trigger the crash of 2008 (derivatives, Mortage Backed Securities (MBS), Credit Default Swaps (CDS), Collateral Debt Obligations (CDO), Synthetic CDOs, etc.). One reason JP did not need a bailout was that they offset their exposure in the derivative markets before paying out on the swaps it was on the wrong side of to its customers. Just sayin'.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Well if you own the stock that makes sense that you have the position you do (no pun intended). I guess there's a difference between wisely investing in a company that is profitable (as you have) and the morality of said company.
> 
> You are clearly satisfied with JP, but for anyone following along it is JP Morgan that invented some of the financial weapons of mass destruction that helped trigger the crash of 2008 (derivatives, Mortage Backed Securities (MBS), Credit Default Swaps (CDS), Collateral Debt Obligations (CDO), Synthetic CDOs, etc.). One reason JP did not need a bailout was that they offset their exposure in the derivative markets before paying out on the swaps it was on the wrong side of to its customers. Just sayin'.


I don't just buy bank stocks though most mutual funds/ETFs are invested in financial sector alongside tech anyways.

im not sure I understand that last line before just sayin' fully. They might have participated but then they realized it was a pile of shit and got out.

never said they were angels.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


"Always remember that others may hate you but those who hate you don't win unless you hate them. And then you destroy yourself."

Richard M. Nixon


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> "Always remember that others may hate you but those who hate you don't win unless you hate them. And then you destroy yourself."
> 
> Richard M. Nixon


Wow deep coming from Nixon. So I should believe the opposite correct?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow deep coming from Nixon. So I should believe the opposite correct?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> im not sure I understand that last line before just sayin' fully. They might have participated but then they realized it was a pile of shit and got out.


Thanx for the honest reply. What I was saying sort of wraps back around to your original point about 'too big too fail'. To rephrase, JP and several large investment banks had sold credit default swaps to their customers. These instruments/investments were designed to provide protection (pay off) in case the mortgage industry collapsed (home loans were defaulted on). Everyone _knew_ that could not happen so the banks cheerfully sold these products, made a killing, and actually took part in inventing highly leveraged versions of the same (CDOs and synthetic CDOs). But then the impossible happened and the big banks that had sold these products were in trouble to the point of their obligations exceeding their entire net worth. So before paying off on these losses some banks (let's just make this generic) went into the markets and purchased derivatives to offset the losses they were going to ultimately pay out on.

Although as you would likely agree, there was plenty of blame for the crash to spread around, there is a popular view that the entities that created all the leverage (giant profits but devastating losses) are at the root of the problem. They are the too big too fail, and it's the smaller guys failing that it was feared would create a domino effect and take out the big guys. So, many entities big and small got saved to prevent the system from locking up.

That is my best understanding of the situation from having followed the developments back in 2007.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> "Always remember that others may hate you but those who hate you don't win unless you hate them. And then you destroy yourself."
> 
> Richard M. Nixon


Yeah but Richard Nixon was a crook and a Buffoon. You do not have to hate anyone to win and you do not destroy yourself by succumbing to lies,


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I get you 150%.
As someone born and raised in Argentina, I’ve seen (and still see) A LOT of people that live on government checks. And they are the ones that complain the most if there’s no money to maintain hospitals or schools.... WELL YOU ARE USING THE MONEY THAT SHOULD GO THERE, YOU FREAKIN’ IDIOT.

I hate people 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Yeah but Richard Nixon was a crook and a Buffoon. You do not have to hate anyone to win and you do not destroy yourself by succumbing to lies,


Dont sell Nixxon so short.
He had Viet Nam, Cold War , many deep problems to manage.
Difficult times.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

gooddolphins said:


> Democrat. Isn't that a cuss word?


It's an ailment:biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> It's an ailment:biggrin:


A MENTAL DISEASE.

THAT. entails believing the Government can Support Everyone.
Not just Americans.
EVERYONE.

WITH " MAGIC TAX " !


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

The problem with all systems, is that no matter how rooted they are in stability, there will always be those who are just lazy enough to figure a way around the yellow tape and take it for everything they can. Revamp it, they'll just adapt. Make it harder, they'll welcome the challenge. People make a living of finding ways to not have to make a living.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> The problem with all systems, is that no matter how rooted they are in stability, there will always be those who are just lazy enough to figure a way around the yellow tape and take it for everything they can. Revamp it, they'll just adapt. Make it harder, they'll welcome the challenge. People make a living of finding ways to not have to make a living.


PREACH.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah okay. I was trying to fight this point. Until i realized it made too much sense. No need to waste energy being angry.
> 
> I still feel bad for kids who have to grow up in these homes.


I got what you were saying. There are people that are takers and there are people that are givers at either extreme. People that are extreme takers are disappointing to observe, and where there are children involved, even harder.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Both sides need to exist but sadly both Canada and the US are getting way too polarized. Sorry @Mkang14 , I'm talking politics in you're thread too.

Fiscal conservatives often ignore the "a stitch in time saves nine" theory and will cut to the bone on services needed. So they save a few bucks for their rich friends in the beginning but then need to spend more to repair the damage from services lost.

Bleeding hearts will often coddle people into uselessness promising them the easy life. This is how you get people that Kang is miffed with.

If we could stop the mud slinging and get back to working together for the betterment of both our countries we would be a lot better off.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Well people need to be happy that fulltimers work instead of using and abusing the government for freebies. I dont talk much about this but something that really bothers me as a person who has worked her whole life are able bodied people getting hand outs and purposefully choosing not to work. These are the scum of the earth. They are teaching their kids how to be leeches and cheat their way through life.
> 
> With that being said I still feel fulltimers should try to find a W2 job eventually. Only because wear and tear on their vehicle, gas and other expenses. Also no medical.
> 
> ...


Are people that write their tax burden down to 10K from 80K eligible for handouts? I think some only drive up to the point where they make just under the threshold.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't fall into any of the poll categories. I'm more "Part-time driver, not happy being screwed by U/L and pax, but can game the system well enough to still (usually) make enough to endure the screwings"


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A MENTAL DISEASE.
> 
> THAT. entails believing the Government can Support Everyone.


It's like playing poker: "If we all play carefully, we can all win a little."


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Dont sell Nixxon so short.
> He had Viet Nam, Cold War , many deep problems to manage.
> Difficult times.


Actually Nixon was probably one of the best Presidents, he created the EPA, Title IX, got us out of a bogus war, unlike the current dirtbag that occupies the Oval Office now that exploits everything for his own greed.


----------

